# HELP, lost my insurance provider?



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

OK can anyone help,

I took out the wife's insurance policy through CTM.com, as usual we went with the best price, everything was done through emails. It started n January but since then my HD went up down the pan. I've since replaced it but didn't think about backing up my emails so all got deleted. I now have no records of who the provider was or is only the direct debit comes out every month. It comes out under Royal and sun alliance, but this doesn't help as I need to contact the broker as a new car is coming this weekend so I will need to transfer the insurance over.


Any ideas?


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

RSA is the provider so cant you just inform them


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,
I'm sure if you contacted Royal Sun Alliance direct they should be able to track your broker down.
Regards,
Dan.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks guys, yep all sorted after finally finding a contact number and 20 questions for security reasons I managed to get all my broker details. Emergency resolved.. 

#note to self, print of details ASAP in future..


----------

